# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  timbrando intermedio

## jimmysk

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια εκτροφής  καναρινιών καρδερινοκάναρων και καρδερίνας κατέληξα σε αυτά τα πουλιά....

----------


## kostas24

φιλαράκι να σου ζήσει. πολύ ωραίο πουλί.

----------


## jimmysk

ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα, και εσυ να χαρεσαι τα δικα σου, εχεις πολυ ωραια πουλια

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχος!!! ο αντρακος σου Δημητρη. 

Αν και ειμαι του classico, τον δικο σου τον ακουσα πολυ ευχαριστα. 

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## jimmysk

ευχαριστω πολυ συνονοματε

----------


## vag21

πολυ ευχαριστο στα αυτια.

θα ηθελες να μας πει γιατι καταληξες σε αυτην την ρατσα?

----------


## jimmysk

την απάντηση φίλε μου την είπες ήδη
       πολύ ευχάριστο στα αυτιά
όταν ακούω αυτά τα πουλιά ηρεμώ

----------


## orion

να το χαίρεσαι  :winky:

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφος και με διαρκεια δημητρη να τον χαιρεσαι

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ ωραία επιλογή. Να το χαίρεσαι!!  :Happy: 
Όντως, έχει ένα πολύ ήρεμο τόνο στην φωνή του που σε κάνει να ηρεμείς... καμία σχέση με budgie και ζεμπράκια που σου "σπάνε τα νεύρα" ... χαχαχα αλλά τα αγαπάς τι άλλο να κάνεις!!!  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ωραια φωνη Δημητρη...

----------


## jimmysk

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια...
καλη χρονια να εχουμε με υγεια και πολλα χαμογελα

----------


## gpapjohn

Ωραίο βίντεο Δημήτρη, μας έφτιαξες τη διάθεση, καλή χρονιά!

----------


## panos70

Δημήτρη πολυ ωραιο να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## kostas13

το πουλι μια χαρα τα λεει εαν καταλαβα καλα για να μαθαινουμε κιολας το συγκεκριμενο ειναι αργο κ οι νοτες του ξεχωριζουν πιο ευκολα αυτο καταλαβα καλα η οχι? κ παλι μου αρεσε

----------


## jimmysk

ακομα ενα βιντεακι απο τα πουλια μου

----------

